# Dinner for me Tonight.



## Green Hornet (Sep 16, 2006)

Lil Tri-Tip
1lb





a couple taters and portabella



My neighbor is a food demonstrator and brought over a Blueberry Pomagranite vinigarette salad dressing from Ken's to try. Sounds and looks funky...tastes GREAT. Topped off with a Sam Adams patriot Beer, it is a 4pack that has some interesting colonial recipies. I had the Washington Porter. Not too shabby stuff...$9 for 4 bottles was the only bad part about that.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 16, 2006)

Fine looking meal there GH, nice job on the tri-tip!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice GH! Did you have to invite your neighbor?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice GH! Did you have to invite your neighbor?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Man I wish I had some more in the freezer  

Looked great G.H.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 17, 2006)

Thats not fair.  Food porn before Church?  There has got to be a commandment for that.  

Looks great GH.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 17, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Thats not fair.  Food porn before Church?  There has got to be a commandment for that.
> 
> Looks great GH.



ROFL!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 17, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Thats not fair.  Food porn before Church?  There has got to be a commandment for that.
> 
> Looks great GH.



Say 3 Hail Larry's and your forgiven.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 17, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Around here there is a fine line between Saturday night and Sunday morning   :twisted:


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 17, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice GH! Did you have to invite your neighbor?


They stroll over when they smell the smoke! That's the only invitation needed


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 17, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL again!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 17, 2006)

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I love FOOD PORN!!!!!!!


----------

